# New Main Cathedral of the Russian Armed Forces built in only 2 years?



## mifletzet (Apr 26, 2021)

According to this - Main Cathedral of the Russian Armed Forces - the impressive new Main Cathedral of the Russian Armed Forces near Moscow was built 2018-2020!

_Main Church of the Armed Forces of Russia_
​
If this was done with all the latest technology, how did the Russians build dozens of equally impressive cathedrals hundreds of years ago without any modern technology?





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2020-06-21 20:45:59Reaction Score: 0


Looks like we have it here: Ornamental Architecture today


----------



## mifletzet (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MifletzDate: 2020-06-21 21:02:46Reaction Score: 0


As always, there seems to be a paucity of manual workers on these large constructions, recent or old, whether cathedrals, churches, railways, motorways, factories, skyscrapers, ships etc. Even when watching a project's daily progress intently over years, there *never* seems to be enough 'coolie' men scurrying around to finish the massive task. But they do get finished and to _perfection_, so this must just be an impression.....or is there something else at work?!

That Russians hold the memory of their war dead with a zealous religious fervor might expedite the speed of their labours, but I doubt the Americans could build anything so intricate in less than 10 years.


Just the assemblage of that scaffolding alone is a work of art!


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: plamskiDate: 2020-06-21 21:27:10Reaction Score: 1




Mifletz said:


> If this was done with all the latest technology, how did the Russians build dozens of equally impressive cathedrals hundreds of years ago without any modern technology?


The answer is in the time scale. Now we build quicker and it is one of the reasons it's not good quality and the style is rushed. Back then a project of this scale would have taken them 50-100 years easily.

As for your suggestion that it might just a reconstruction, ask yourself, if this structure was already there, wouldn't the local people already know about it? It's too big to hide it. It's a new building and the Russians did it. But it's a weird mixture of Soviet and Christian propaganda - Putin's wet dream! That's why it has a creepy vibe about it.

The West on the other hand is so morally and now even economically bankrupt that even its the propaganda is cheap and tacky.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2020-06-21 21:52:53Reaction Score: 0


The cathedral is brand new. As far as the speed of construction goes, our history has it both ways. For some it only takes 4 months to demolish an old one and build a new one.

_Hotel New Netherland & Sherry Netherland Hotel_
Sometimes it takes 18 month to 3 years to rebuild entire cities:

_San Francisco: 1906 vs. 1909_
_1889 Post-Fire Seattle rebuild speed: 5,625 buildings in 18 months_
There are plenty of great building built super-fast, and there are plenty of great building which allegedly took tens or even hundreds of years to build.

It took them two years to build this Russian Cathedral with all the contemporary means of transportation, infrastructure and government backing. While using concrete, lifting and other equipment ancient builders did not have.



Additionally, as far as I understand, there was gonna be this mosaic somewhere inside.

_President Vladimir Putin was informed about the mosaic with his portrait in the temple of the Armed Forces under construction, but he believes that it is too early to evaluate his work in this way. This was stated by Kremlin spokesman Dmitry Peskov, reports TASS._
_Peskov reported Putin’s reaction to the mosaic with him in the church of the Ministry of Defense_
I think people got so pissed, that they decided to get the thing removed.

_Russia removes Vladimir Putin mosaic from military church | DW | 02.05.2020_
_Mosaic with Putin was removed from Church of Russian Armed Forces_
__
This is a justified money/time saving approach to mimicking the older architecture. Yet, we still do not have answers on how this stuff was getting built when they did not have our today's infrastructure.  I'm pretty sure they had the one of their own, but from what we see it was inferior to the point where building something _like this_ would take a very very long time.

For the most part, today, we build to the level of our available technology and infrastructure. If they utilized the same approach, we are missing their tech and their infrastructure altogether.


----------



## mifletzet (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MifletzDate: 2020-06-21 22:17:00Reaction Score: 1


Putin must be very excited over this cathedral, a mixture of KGB Communism and revitalized Russian Orthodox Christianity. The Russians must have a version of the Smithsonian presumably to which Putin has access to secrets about anomalies in the recent Russian past?


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2020-06-22 00:31:05Reaction Score: 2


I watched a video today where a guy, by himself with no help, built an underground house and swimming pool using only a stick to dig with and a basket to scoop up the removed dirt. It took him 6 months. 

Of course he was working with dirt and bamboo poles, not quarried dressed stones but I think it is possible to build some amazing things rather quickly depending on the type of materials used. Also, digging underground in the dirt is easier than lifting heavy blocks in the air. Still, people are amazing and can accomplish amazing things when they put their minds to it.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: plamskiDate: 2020-06-22 10:31:20Reaction Score: 1




whitewave said:


> I watched a video today where a guy, by himself with no help, built an underground house and swimming pool using only a stick to dig with and a basket to scoop up the removed dirt. It took him 6 months.
> 
> Of course he was working with dirt and bamboo poles, not quarried dressed stones but I think it is possible to build some amazing things rather quickly depending on the type of materials used. Also, digging underground in the dirt is easier than lifting heavy blocks in the air. Still, people are amazing and can accomplish amazing things when they put their minds to it.


If you don't know it already, there's a YT channel where a guy builds everything from scratch, including his tools. He starts with absolutely nothing but his hands and brains. He's got 10M subscribers.

I think the idea that amazing buildings can not be built without modern technology is a bit arrogant and ill-founded but I understand that the whole Tartaria theory is based on it so it's going to be hard to revise it.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2020-06-22 13:07:01Reaction Score: 0


I've seen that guy. He's amazing. If you think about it, everything we have is built from dirt, rock, and primitive materials. Of course, we've done a lot with those raw materials, improving and refining them into more complex materials for our uses. 

No, I don't think quarried stone buildings or the sumptuous edifices we call "Tartarian" were built by uneducated savages. I've said many times that I think there's oodles of evidence for advanced civilizations in the past, something knocked us back and we lost the technology we once enjoyed.
Just the fact that we're still destroying evidence of that past civilization tells me that it wasn't so very long ago or it would be done by now.
I'm saying people can accomplish greatness but probably not under post apocalyptic conditions.

I also don't think we originated on this planet and the genetic memories of past cataclysms or the feeling we have of our species being extremely ancient is due to what we experienced on our original world. Not all of what we "remember" happened here. We are the descendants of the elite who managed to escape which may account for why most of the world are jerks.

I don't think all of our technology and knowledge was lost completely but rather consolidated into fewer and fewer hands with each catastrophe which is why we're in the state we're in today. The pleebs don't learn about the available cool technology until at least 50 years after it's come out (if ever). 

Since the industrial revolution we've not had any real inventions except those designed to enslave or eradicate us. The narrative is that for thousands of years we were uneducated barefoot peasants and within 100 years we rose to illustrious heights, even traveling to the moon (allegedly). Seems highly unlikely.

I think we'll see the glorious architecture of old again or our children will.


----------



## Cemen (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: CemenDate: 2020-06-22 13:46:44Reaction Score: 0


Temple of War, Devil's temple of putin. The very place for Hitler's cap. Abomination.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: RedFoxDate: 2020-06-22 14:50:24Reaction Score: 1


Something's just off about the colors and the choice of decoration. I feel like even the artistic choice and flair of the embellishment of old architecture served some kind of purpose that this one doesn't meet. Something vaguely offensive and sinister about the shapes and sharp edges to the trimming, looks too unnatural.


----------



## Cemen (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: CemenDate: 2020-06-22 15:25:46Reaction Score: 1




RedFox said:


> Something's just off about the colors and the choice of decoration. I feel like even the artistic choice and flair of the embellishment of old architecture served some kind of purpose that this one doesn't meet. Something vaguely offensive and sinister about the shapes and sharp edges to the trimming, looks too unnatural.


Orthodox churches have always been built in white or in bright colors.
And this is really some kind of church of Satan.


KorbenDallas said:


> Additionally, as far as I understand, there was gonna be this mosaic somewhere inside.


Just putin and his insignificant bastards want to perpetuate themselves.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: plamskiDate: 2020-07-02 10:49:32Reaction Score: 1




Cemen said:


> Temple of War, Devil's temple of putin. The very place for Hitler's cap. Abomination.
> 
> View attachment 47923


You are absolutely right. It's hard not to notice, isn't it? But ask yourself why is all this concealed behind the idea of a *Christian* church? For me the answer is, that the jewish god which later became a christian god is a war monger. Earlier churches were brighter and more friendly but the true colours are coming through now.

The Sochi olympics ceremony was full of dark symbolism.


----------



## Revelinmusic (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: revelinmusicDate: 2020-07-02 14:59:33Reaction Score: 0


This is absolute a great modern reference for old architecture for the speed of the building. 
Definitely this proves that old architecture built in two years or less or whole cities rebuilt within a couple of years are either lies or half truths. 

Anyways, we can clearly referencing this professional construction project that back then historically, there was advanced technology and much of it was hidden from us. 
I think something like this can be used well against people who like to deny our accusations and findings.


----------



## mifletzet (Mar 28, 2022)

_View: https://youtu.be/zYfdVnGHVEE_


----------

